# L.A. Noire coming to PS4, Xbox One, Switch, and HTC Vive on November 14



## rileysrjay (Sep 7, 2017)

A really good sign for switch 3rd party support. And yes, I realize this is a port of a last gen game, but I couldn't care less. If this does well then there's a possibility of gtaV or red dead redemption for the switch. Now if we can just get Activision to port crash and make some other stuff and ea to make games other than sports games for the switch we'll be set


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 7, 2017)

The rumors way back when were true! LA noire is coming to Switch! This is great news!

I think R* are testing the waters here with this game. If the switch version does good then i can totally see them releasing Max Payne 3 on PS4/X1 & Switch

But the ultimate dream would be to see RDR or GTA V on the Switch

Hell, actually talking about GTA, i would love to see that PS2 GTA Trilogy Pack revived and ported to the Switch OR i would like to have the GTA 4 Complete edition(which includes TLAD+TBOGT) released on the switch too. Both those packs would be guaranteed Switch system sellers!

I am sure LA Noire on the Switch itself will force many to update or buy a 2nd switch. All i hope is that the port is good (this is rockstar we are talking about here so the port wont be shit) and that it sells well.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2017)

[insert Mr Bison "YES! YES!!" meme here]


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 7, 2017)

Ohhh really nice.

Now if they just release Red Dead Redemption on PC I'll be a happy camper.

Anyways this is good news for the Switch, hopefully it sells well enjoy that other R* games come out on it like Bully or other GTA games.

GTA 5 on the go


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 7, 2017)

I took only a brief look at this game millenia ago when it was released originally, but never played it myself.
I don't think I will get it when it releases on Switch, it is not in my priority list and I still have a lot of backlog.
But I might get it later on, perhaps after beating Xenoblade X 2 (and hopefully at a reduced price).


CallmeBerto said:


> Now if they just release Red Dead Redemption on PC I'll be a happy camper.


And if they did release it on Switch, finally I will probably play it!
I have it on my XB1 since a long time ago, and I only have played a little because lack of time... perhaps portability would make the difference...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2017)

GameXplain just covered it:


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

Unexpected turn for third party on a Nintendo console. Good sign for sure, heh.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> GameXplain just covered it:




Alot of people were covering it around the same time i made the thread, IGN for ONCE even was on time. They posted like 1-2 hours ago.


----------



## Axido (Sep 7, 2017)

Not really caring about those console remasters and the Switch port.

But heck, the VR version sounds interesting so far.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2017)

Now if they finish all the exclusive 100 hour dlc Sony funded the dev cost for, i'd be real happy. TQH going bankrupt screwed the game over. I bought it on my ps3 knowing about the sony deal. anyways if they get all that missing content for it's big map finished, it will be a day one purchase. if not then its a 20 dollar bargain pin game


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! More good switch releases!! October and November are going to be very exspensive months for the switch and my wallet lol.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 7, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Now if they finish all the exclusive 100 hour dlc Sony funded the dev cost for, i'd be real happy. TQH going bankrupt screwed the game over. I bought it on my ps3 knowing about the sony deal. anyways if they get all that missing content for it's big map finished, it will be a day one purchase. if not then its a 20 dollar bargain pin game



What does this game has to do with THQ ?


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 7, 2017)

a must have on the switch, gonna buy it if they release it physicaly on day one.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 7, 2017)

...*WHAT?*
Out of nowhere, a sleeper hit from yesteryear makes its sudden debut on the current gen! Wow, did not see this coming _at all. _I really enjoyed L.A. Noire. Actually, I was just thinking about how nice it'd be to play L.A. Noire again and how great it would be taking it on the go with the Switch, and here we are!

Listen, if you haven't played L.A. Noire, I highly recommend you give it a try! It's not a game for anyone, not by a longshot, and I don't know how dated it's gonna look in this port, but it's honestly a really good game and really captures its setting and mood very well. Check it out for yourself with this port!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2017)

I recently finished LA Noire with me brother, I must say it's a really neato game!
Deffo worth replaying on Xbone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

Honestly, I didn't expect to see a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console, but one thing is for sure, it's only been six months and we're already seeing a helluva lot more third party support than the Wii U had in five years


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Sep 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Honestly, I didn't expect to see a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console, but one thing is for sure, it's only been six months and we're already seeing a helluva lot more third party support than the Wii U had in five years


well ninty got their lesson i guess


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> well ninty got their lesson i guess



The Switch is everything the Wii U should've been.


----------



## pustal (Sep 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The Switch is everything the Wii U should've been.



I do wish the Switch focused more on a fixed console than being an hybrid. I like the Wii U design much better, but I expect Switch to survive longer too. Both beacause of strategy and branding.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

pustal said:


> I do wish the Switch focused more on a fixed console than being an hybrid. I like the Wii U design much better, but I expect Switch to survive longer too. Both beacause of strategy and branding.



I didn't like the forced tablet controls in games like Star Fox Zero.


----------



## RitchieRitchie (Sep 7, 2017)

I was so disappointed in LA Noire. I love Raymond Chandler and thought this game was going to be fantastic but it was rubbish (to me anyway, I know others enjoyed it.) Good sign though, would be great to get RDR or GTA on Switch.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 7, 2017)

pustal said:


> I do wish the Switch focused more on a fixed console than being an hybrid. I like the Wii U design much better, but I expect Switch to survive longer too. Both beacause of strategy and branding.


My only beef with the Wii u is that I couldn't take the gamepad on the road with me to play with u games on the go. That would have been amazing.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2017)

Motion controls!!!


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh shit, is R* finally making/porting their games on the Nintendo Switch?


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> What does this game has to do with THQ ?



they were the ones dev'ing the sony/ps3 exclusive dlc when they went bankrupt


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2017)

"HTC Vive."

Expected the Switch port, did not expect that.  Love that more developers are adapting full AAA games for VR now.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 7, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> they were the ones dev'ing the sony/ps3 exclusive dlc when they went bankrupt


Oh okay. Well, that would be a very smart move since the game isn't that old. Plus it might motivate actual owners of the game to buy another copy


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2017)

No one cares about L.A. Noire towards the end of 2017. If Nintendo wanted to appeal to a broader audience by being edgy and exciting, we'd be getting Whore of the Orient.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> No one cares about L.A. Noire towards the end of 2017.


I'm not so sure about that, based on the other reactions in this thread.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not so sure about that, based on the other reactions in this thread.



This is obviously fake enthusiasm for a game that's neither old nor new. It's been over six years since its original release. No one gives a crap, believe me. Have you actually read some of the messages?



Ritsuki said:


> Oh okay. Well, that would be a very smart move since the game isn't that old. Plus it might motivate actual owners of the game to _*buy another copy*_



I'm not buying another copy, that's for sure.



LightyKD said:


> Motion controls!!!



Have you even played this before? Motion controls in L.A. Noire? That's ridiculous.



RitchieRitchie said:


> I was so disappointed in LA Noire.



This guy just wants GTA on the Switch.



			
				rileysrjay said:
			
		

> If this does well then there's a possibility of gtaV or red dead redemption for the switch.



Guess what this guy wants.



			
				CallmeBerto said:
			
		

> anyways this is good news for the Switch, hopefully it sells well enjoy that other R* games come out on it like Bully or other GTA games.



I see a pattern emerging.



			
				sarkwalvein said:
			
		

> I don't think I will get it when it releases on Switch



This guy isn't buying it, either.



			
				Axido said:
			
		

> Not really caring about those console remasters and the Switch port.



I rest my case. The majority of people in this thread either have already played it or they think of it as a gateway to GTA on Switch. A gateway created by a massive success, which won't ever happen, because all of those cheering for GTA on Switch won't be getting the game. They hope it does well, but all they want is GTA.

tl;dr - NO ONE CARES


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Have you even played this before? Motion controls in L.A. Noire? That's ridiculous.



If it plays anything like "Godfather: Blackhand Edition" then the game will be damn near perfect!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> No one cares about L.A. Noire towards the end of 2017. If Nintendo wanted to appeal to a broader audience by being edgy and exciting, we'd be getting Whore of the Orient.



Yeah, positive reactions of countless other people definitely equates to "no one caring", gotcha. Thumbs up.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, positive reactions of countless other people definitely equates to "no one caring", gotcha. Thumbs up.



You obviously haven't read the quotes I posted. The general consensus is that people want this game to sell, so that they can finally unlock the achievement of seeing a "proper" GTA released on a Nintendo console. Keeping your fingers crossed for something related to the release of L.A. Noire that doesn't involve its purchase doesn't mean a thing. Sales on the other hand mean everything, but judging by massive GTA hard-ons all around, and a whole lot of wishful thinking, L.A. Noire doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> This is obviously fake enthusiasm for a game that's neither old nor new. It's been over six years since its original release. No one gives a crap, believe me. Have you actually read some of the messages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care. Your argument is now invalid with your wording.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> You're obviously haven't read the quotes I posted. The general consensus is that people want this game to sell, so that they can finally unlock the achievement of seeing a "proper" GTA released on a Nintendo console. Keeping your fingers crossed for something related to the release of L.A. Noire that doesn't involve its purchase doesn't mean a thing. Sales on the other hand mean everything, but judging by massive GTA hard-ons all around, and a whole lot of wishful thinking, L.A. Noire doesn't stand a chance.



So...let me get this straight, based of what 10-20 people on an internet forum say, you assume that a game wont sell well. You *genius*!

At the end of the day, no one is forcing you to buy the game. So what is the fuss about?

These people that have "hard ons for a GTA on Nintendo" will end up with broken hard ons when the game sales are revealed right? *so why do you care?*

i mean your not buying LA Noire  *So why are you moaning? 
*
Yes, it is true that game sales do hold a lot of meaning when it comes to other titles being released/ported but kmon based of what 20 people think, you assume that a game will flop?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> You obviously haven't read the quotes I posted. The general consensus is that people want this game to sell, so that they can finally unlock the achievement of seeing a "proper" GTA released on a Nintendo console. Keeping your fingers crossed for something related to the release of L.A. Noire that doesn't involve its purchase doesn't mean a thing. Sales on the other hand mean everything, but judging by massive GTA hard-ons all around, and a whole lot of wishful thinking, L.A. Noire doesn't stand a chance.



Or you can cut the negativity and watch to see what happens before making unsubstantiated assumptions. Now there's an idea.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> i mean your not buying LA Noire



I have already bought it, so no, I'm not buying it again.



> Yes, it is true that game sales do hold a lot of meaning when it comes to other titles being released/ported



Sales literally mean everything. Not a lot. Everything. It's all about money. Money from sales.



> but kmon based of what 20 people think, you assume that a game will flop?



This is a forum with a heavy Nintendo bias, and even that doesn't help the attitude towards L.A. Noire, which I will remind you is: I won't be buying it, but I hope it does well, so that we can get a sub-par port of GTAV on Switch. I'm not saying the game will flop. I'm saying people don't care enough about L.A. Noire. They care about what good L.A. Noire sales can do for the future release of GTA. The game isn't holding up on its own merit.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 7, 2017)

Mariko said:


> I have already bought it, so no, I'm not buying it again.
> Sales literally mean everything. Not a lot. Everything. It's all about money. Money from sales.
> 
> This is a forum with a heavy Nintendo bias, and even that doesn't help the attitude towards L.A. Noire.



Firstly i already said your not getting a LA noire since i saw you say before that you already owned it(so it was pointless bringing that up again). Secondly, Sales dont mean everything, Wanna dispute that look at Shenmue which was a commercial failure yet it got a 3rd entry and yeah sure that was through kickstarter BUT it happened! So sales dont mean everything! they mean ALOT but not everything. Not EVERY developer is a heartless EA like corporate bastard you now. And For the love of God, this is ROCKSTAR GAMES! they make money out of the A$$ you now... just stating a pristine fact!

Now regarding this statement you made:



Mariko said:


> which I will remind you is: I won't be buying it, but I hope it does well, so that we can get a sub-par port of GTAV on Switch. I'm not saying the game will flop. I'm saying people don't care enough about L.A. Noire. They care about what good L.A. Noire sales can do for the future release of GTA. The game isn't holding up on its own merit



So you essentially take the piss out of lots of users that want GTA on the switch and then you reveal that you too wanted GTA on the switch?

let me use YOUR words against you here: "*Guess what this guy really wants*"

Wait so the game WONT flop but it wont do good enough in terms of sales? HOW do you now this information exactly? (what year are you from?2018?2019?)

These people that say they "want a GTA on switch" will more than likely buy LA noire again and even if they dont, let me remind you these are 10-20 people. They DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE 5 million Switch users ACROSS the GLOBE!

Pardon me if a sound like a dick above. But look, like @the_randomizer  said, just wait till next year and then say "i told you so"! 

Oh and one more thing, wishful thinking is never a bad thing. It actually is a great quality to have, another name for wishful thinking is "hope".


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2017)

I agree with Mariko on this.
I don't see an old game like this one going to get many sales on Switch, or any high expectation.
Some people will buy it for sure, but not a lot, you can't expect this to sell like a new game with a lot of advertisement.

Regarding the post of mine she quoted, it is quoted correctly, I am not dying to get this game though I might get it in the future because I didn't play it before. I expect most people won't even go that far.

I really believe people is more hopeful regarding this announcement because it means some kind of 3rd party support from Rockstar than for the game itself.

Anyway, let's celebrate this game is being released on Switch, it still is good news! (even though I don't think it will sell so well)


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Anyway, let's celebrate this game is being released on Switch, it still is good news! (even though I don't think it will sell so well)



Exactly! Focus on its sales afterwards now isnt the time to debate such things. At least we got this game on Switch


----------



## pustal (Sep 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't like the forced tablet controls in games like Star Fox Zero.





Jayro said:


> My only beef with the Wii u is that I couldn't take the gamepad on the road with me to play with u games on the go. That would have been amazing.



Well, but at least it integrated better both screens in the experience, for some games at least. With the Switch either you're in the big screen or in the small one, you can't take advantage of both at the same time. Also the Wii U GamePad is far more ergonomic than the Joy Cons. Both offer you a pro controller , but the cost is ridiculous.

As for portability, again, I prefer a dedicated system for each. The Switch sacrifices battery life in favor of the 3DS and horsepower to what would be a brand new gen console (this will be on pair with XBox One X and whatever Sony is developing - I know the market isn't exatly the same, or the strategy, but it will eventually feel as visually downgraded as was the Wii to 360 and PS3.

Not only that, but either you design a game to be on the go, thinking on portability, and multiple short game time periods, or a game to immerse you in the big screen for hours.


----------



## Kikirini (Sep 8, 2017)

Am I reading it wrong, or are they saying the Switch version isn't getting any of the visual upgrades?
I was interested in getting it but... I don't want a lazy port.


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure if I should get the switch or vive version, probably go with the vive version as I dont have a switch yet.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2017)

A non vr pc version being released too?



Kikirini said:


> Am I reading it wrong, or are they saying the Switch version isn't getting any of the visual upgrades?
> I was interested in getting it but... I don't want a lazy port.


Pretty much what I am seeing, its just the original complete version


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 8, 2017)

Kikirini said:


> Am I reading it wrong, or are they saying the Switch version isn't getting any of the visual upgrades?
> I was interested in getting it but... I don't want a lazy port.



Remember. Not everyone is a multiplat gamer. Also, when you consider the Switch's limitations, better to have enhanced controls and a game you know will operate correctly than to have a game that will have frame rate issues because someone went graphics crazy.



Joe88 said:


> A non vr pc version being released too?
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I am seeing, its just the original complete version



We already have a PC version of this game. I can see Rockstar just releasing a 4K update, however.


----------



## geodeath (Sep 8, 2017)

Funny how almost every game people suggest would be nice to come on the Switch (insert any game here, even mainstream COD, NFS, AC etc etc) from the 'big boys' gets a 'nobody cares about 3rd party on a nintendo', then R* release a 6 year old (good though) game and everybody gets their knickers wet. Same with Skyrim. I mean, i am happy for ALL 3rd party support the big N can get, even if i do not care about them. This is good news but i do believe as others, that this is a stimulant to people wanting the other R* releases... And if they did this one to gauge interest, they chose the wrong title, much like Capcom and EA.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Funny how almost every game people suggest would be nice to come on the Switch (insert any game here, even mainstream COD, NFS, AC etc etc) from the 'big boys' gets a 'nobody cares about 3rd party on a nintendo', then R* release a 6 year old (good though) game and everybody gets their knickers wet. Same with Skyrim. I mean, i am happy for ALL 3rd party support the big N can get, even if i do not care about them. This is good news but i do believe as others, that this is a stimulant to people wanting the other R* releases... And if they did this one to gauge interest, they chose the wrong title, much like Capcom and EA.


It's still great for a start, and I think a detective game is perfect for R* to get hang of the HD Rumble.


----------



## Zense (Sep 8, 2017)

All was well until they announced that the Switch version would cost 10$ more than the Ps4 and xbox versions..


----------



## SushiKing (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool, never played this game... Nows my chance


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 8, 2017)

love it when nintendo fanboys defend nintendo when they claim it gets the best games, and im like erm how, it never gets the titles the other systems get, and they then counter like why do we need this game if its also on the other systems.

and here, when news comes that its getting a game that is over 6 years old the fanboys get excited..... erm but how about we get the choice to play the game when it was new, not years later.

and hence why i dislike nintendo, it never has the option to buy said game when its new, its then ported many years later...... hmmm i already own it on the ps3 so what incentive is there to buy it again and pay more to play it again.

sorry but just because the switch is portable does not justify it getting very old games ported.

however if it was something new, today example the likes of RE7 when it came out then yea maybe, but this console is proving to not improve the support it gets, its just a port whore and yes i also point at gear club..... a game that is free on ios, yet nintendo are getting a port.... why the heck pay for something you get for free on mobile devices.

i can bet once nintendo stop keeping its supply short and demand has been met, it will soon be a silent whisper.

ohhh and before the fanboys try defend.... yes i think it also sucks that theyre porting a "HD" remake to the PS4 when its not going to be a remake, but also if you then try other ports again same logic, but the PS4/XBX1 have far more games to play that are not ports, that are not indy app crap, thats not free mobile apps ported but you have to pay for..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Honestly, I didn't expect to see a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console, but one thing is for sure, it's only been six months and we're already seeing a helluva lot more third party support than the Wii U had in five years


its a shame that the support it is getting is games that nintendo failed to get first time round.

whats so impressive that in 2017 nintendo are getting a game that was released in 2011.....

i already own the game on the ps3 and if i didnt would be able to get it for aprox £7.... why the fuck would i pay near £40-£50, lets not also add £290 for the console (if i didnt own it).


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't care really much for this game since i founded incredibly boring but is a good sign for the Nintendo Switch becouse...if at the time of the Wii you have told me that in the future we are gonna get a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console will probably never belive you.
Hopfully this is a good sign for things to come in the future, i don't care about THIS game but if they port the first red dead redempion i will gladly give to Rockstar my money.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Honestly, I didn't expect to see a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console, but one thing is for sure, it's only been six months and we're already seeing a helluva lot more third party support than the Wii U had in five years



I hope so. I still dont see any 3rd games that interested me just yet so I will halt not to buy Nintendo Switch just yet. I have PS4 and have alot of 3rd games that interested me. Sighing. Come on, third party! I want to buy Nintendo Switch for one reason: Good games and Switch is cool looking!


----------



## jDSX (Sep 8, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> We already have a PC version of this game. I can see Rockstar just releasing a 4K update, however.



4K at 30fps no thanks


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> 4K at 30fps no thanks


uh, PCs are not consoles. you can tweak the settings on PC however you want, and boost your FPS.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> uh, PCs are not consoles. you can tweak the settings on PC however you want, and boost your FPS.



No I was saying on PC this game doesn't work right going over 30fps because of the engine with the facial animations glitch on anything over 30fps, that's why no PC remaster.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> No I was saying on PC this game doesn't work right going over 30fps because of the engine with the facial animations glitch on anything over 30fps, that's why no PC remaster.


still, it is so cheap on steam............


----------



## jDSX (Sep 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> still, it is so cheap on steam............



Yeah it is. 

Like I was saying it's a console game


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Yeah it is. Soooo?





Spoiler: Please write normally, ok?



Sooooooomeeetiiiimeeees I woooondeeeer whaaaaat dooooo peeeeeooopleee thaaaaat eeeeend seeeeenteeenceees wiiiiiiith aaaaaan oooooveeeereeeelooongaaateeed soooooooooo eeeeeexpeeeect aaaaas aaaaaan aaaaaansweeeer....

Aaaaanyyyyywaaaayyyy, iiiiiit juuuuust maaaaakeeeees yooooooou thiiiiiiiiink ooooooof theeeee cooooost/vaaaaluuuuueeee raaaaatiiiioooo, aaaaaand hoooooow iiiiiiiit iiiiiiiis eeeeeeexaaaactlyyyy theeeee saaaaaaameeee gaaaaameeee, soooooo iiiiiiif yooooooou diiiiiidn't plaaaaaay iiiiiiit beeeeefooooreeee, peeeerhaaaaps iiiiit iiiiiis aaaaa beeetteeeer uuuuuseeee ooooof yoooooouuuur mooooooneeeey tooooo geeeeeet theeeeee PC veeeersiiiioooon.....



Sometimes I wonder what do people that end sentences with an overelongated so expect as an answer...

Anyway, it just makes you think of the cost/value ratio, and how it is exactly the same game, so if you didn't play it before, perhaps it is a better use of your money to get the PC version...


----------



## jDSX (Sep 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> -snip-



Capped at 30 fps on PC, it's not quite the experience anymore you know? 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/110800/discussions/0/2579854400753465485/


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> love it when nintendo fanboys defend nintendo when they claim it gets the best games, and im like erm how, it never gets the titles the other systems get, and they then counter like why do we need this game if its also on the other systems.
> 
> and here, when news comes that its getting a game that is over 6 years old the fanboys get excited..... erm but how about we get the choice to play the game when it was new, not years later.
> 
> ...



Better late than never. Then don't effing get it on the Switch then.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Better late than never. Then don't effing get it on the Switch then.


dont worry i wont be, its not like its going to offer anything new, claims are that its not going to be a "remaster" like the PS4/XBX1, its going to be an inferior port of the PS3/360 version.

so its again proving that the switch is nintendo's 2nd next gen system during the same generation and its unable to offer games equal to that the PS4/XBX1 are getting.

this will be another system only its fans will be devoted to (as they are loyal fans).

dont get me wrong, if this was the system they released insted of that fuckfest (wii u) and it had this game at the same time as the PS3/360 then yes it would have been a game i would buy on the switch..... but i see no sense in paying more for a game that was released 2 generations ago.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PedroKeitawa said:


> I don't care really much for this game since i founded incredibly boring but is a good sign for the Nintendo Switch becouse...if at the time of the Wii you have told me that in the future we are gonna get a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console will probably never belive you.
> Hopfully this is a good sign for things to come in the future, i don't care about THIS game but if they port the first red dead redempion i will gladly give to Rockstar my money.


something you may not notice when it comes to nintendo and third party support is that third parties test the waters first.

nintendo brag that its keeping to its promise of having better third party support, but its nintendo that cause this problem.

anyway, what third parties do is release a title that wont cost much, either a basic title or a port of an old game, if it sells then theyll consider putting more budget forward to other titles, if its a flop then they abandon support and cut their losses.

you can look back and find third parties port titles nintendo missed out on first time.


----------



## phreaksho (Sep 8, 2017)

I need my switch back...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2017)

phreaksho said:


> I need my switch back...



You shouldn't have sold it


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2017)

phreaksho said:


> I need my switch back...


I need a Switch in the first place.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I need a Switch in the first place.



You could've preordered it when it was available.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I need a Switch in the first place.





the_randomizer said:


> You could've preordered it when it was available.



Nintendo are ramping up production during winter season which begins soon. So pick one up then and join the JoyCon Brotherhood


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Nintendo are ramping up production during winter season which begins soon. So pick one up then and join the JoyCon Brotherhood



Why did you quote me lol, I already have one


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why did you quote me lol, I already have one



Oh i did that incase you wanted one more. Many people are buying two, i personally aint but many are. So if you want to buy one more, winter 2017 would be the prime time to do so


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Oh i did that incase you wanted one more. Many people are buying two, i personally aint but many are. So if you want to buy one more, winter 2017 would be the prime time to do so



Well, I don't have a job, so I really can't get a second one.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 8, 2017)

geodeath said:


> Funny how almost every game people suggest would be nice to come on the Switch (insert any game here, even mainstream COD, NFS, AC etc etc) from the 'big boys' gets a 'nobody cares about 3rd party on a nintendo', then R* release a 6 year old (good though) game and everybody gets their knickers wet. Same with Skyrim. I mean, i am happy for ALL 3rd party support the big N can get, even if i do not care about them. This is good news but i do believe as others, that this is a stimulant to people wanting the other R* releases... And if they did this one to gauge interest, they chose the wrong title, much like Capcom and EA.



nah. most of the temp bashed and flamed both the title n those enjoyed it when it originally released....i am  actually (happly so) surprised by the low of hate scale this time


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You could've preordered it when it was available.


the main thing not letting me get a Switch was and still is a financial barrier.
they are well in stock everywhere over here.


----------



## DaMan (Sep 8, 2017)

Switch version cost $10 more.


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 8, 2017)

Now this is a strange turn of events for Rockstar releasing a game on a Nintendo Platform, Wasn't the last one they released on a Nintendo Platform Chinatown Wars on Original NDS?


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't even know what i find more interesting: it coming to the switch or to the vive. But I'm really surprised by this.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 9, 2017)

I might get this.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2017)

Rockstar releasing a game on a Nintendo system? I must be dreaming right now. If this turns out well, I might actually buy a Switch.


----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 9, 2017)

*THIS IS ROCK FUCKING STAR GAMES. OMG.*


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Sales dont mean everything, Wanna dispute that look at Shenmue which was a commercial failure yet it got a 3rd entry and yeah sure that was through kickstarter BUT it happened! So sales dont mean everything!




LOL ... Sure, they don't mean everything. This is why it took Suzuki fourteen years to secure any kind of funding for the third game, and even then he turned to the community, hat in hand.



> Not EVERY developer is a heartless EA like corporate bastard you now.



Sure. This is why the "good guys", like the Humble Bundle crew, keep spamming my mailbox, urging me to buy things, telling me it's been a while. But they do that, because they care, right? It's not a script designed to target people who haven't purchased anything for months. It's the caring CEOs, going through the accounts, who worry whether or not I have enough games to play. Grow up. It's all about them dollar bills.



> So you essentially take the piss out of lots of users that want GTA on the switch and then you reveal that you too wanted GTA on the switch?



Put down that crack pipe, dude. I've never ever said I wanted GTA. Let's go back in time:



			
				Mariko said:
			
		

> *the attitude* towards L.A. Noire, which I will remind you *is*: "I won't be buying it, but I hope it does well, so that we can get a sub-par port of GTAV on Switch."



Do I need to wrap everything in quotes, just for you, baby-boo?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 10, 2017)

I have Pm-ed you my response Mariko


----------



## Jonna (Sep 11, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Sure. This is why the "good guys", like the Humble Bundle crew, keep spamming my mailbox, urging me to buy things, telling me it's been a while. But they do that, because they care, right? It's not a script designed to target people who haven't purchased anything for months. It's the caring CEOs, going through the accounts, who worry whether or not I have enough games to play. Grow up. It's all about them dollar bills.


This probably isn't the best example, just to say. They used to actually be humble and be about raising awareness about indie games at a smaller cost to the consumer. Now-a-days, that seems like a secondary directive.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 11, 2017)

Jonna said:


> This probably isn't the best example, just to say. They *used to* actually be humble and be about raising awareness about indie games at a smaller cost to the consumer. Now-a-days, that seems like a secondary directive.



That is exactly why they are a good example of how money changes everything. At first it was all about helping sick children and struggling developers, but they started raking in millions. Now, they're a regular business looking out for their own interests, thus spamming me to the point I had to unsubscribe. They run a regular storefront, offer monthly bundle sales, so on, so forth. I'm not saying this is "evil". It's a business model. They want to make money, just like EA, which gets labeled as a slave driver of the industry, yet they publish successful games which sell like crazy.

This is wildly off-topic, but I was just trying to make a point. We all love money, and this is especially true for companies *selling things*. Amen.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 12, 2017)

Mariko said:


> That is exactly why they are a good example of how money changes everything. At first it was all about helping sick children and struggling developers, but they started raking in millions. Now, they're a regular business looking out for their own interests, thus spamming me to the point I had to unsubscribe. They run a regular storefront, offer monthly bundle sales, so on, so forth. I'm not saying this is "evil". It's a business model. They want to make money, just like EA, which gets labeled as a slave driver of the industry, yet they publish successful games which sell like crazy.
> 
> This is wildly off-topic, but I was just trying to make a point. We all love money, and this is especially true for companies *selling things*. Amen.


Reflecting on that, this is a good point.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Sep 18, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I don't care really much for this game since i founded incredibly boring but is a good sign for the Nintendo Switch becouse...if at the time of the Wii you have told me that in the future we are gonna get a Rockstar game on a Nintendo console will probably never belive you.



Around that time the Wii got Bully and the DS got Chinatown Wars.


----------

